# Auto Insurance for US Driver in UK



## Clarebarr (Dec 14, 2011)

I am a naturalized US citizen, born in the UK, and moving back to the UK in September to live my British fiance. I have a CA driving license, and will take my UK driving test as soon as I am able. I have heard it will be hard to get insured with no UK driving experience, despite 30 odd years of driving in the US. Is this true? Any advice would be welcome.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

You should be able to get insurance but it will be expensive, it is the same for all new drivers in the U.K.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Clarebarr said:


> I am a naturalized US citizen, born in the UK, and moving back to the UK in September to live my British fiance. I have a CA driving license, and will take my UK driving test as soon as I am able. I have heard it will be hard to get insured with no UK driving experience, despite 30 odd years of driving in the US. Is this true? Any advice would be welcome.


It is true and many insurers won't cover you or quote ridiculous rate, such as thousands of pounds. 

Two insurers known to be sympathetic to recent arrivals include Aviva and Direct Line. You have to phone them to get a quote - don't use online quotation engine, as it will automatically reject you as you don't meet basic assumptions.
Phone Aviva on 0800 092 9564 and Direct Line on 0845 246 8701 after your arrival in UK. Try getting a proof of no claim/no accident from your existing insurer. It isn't normally honoured (only those from EU), but may help to get cheaper cover.

To get UK driving licence, you have to wait 6 months before you can get your provisional licence, and take and pass your tests within 12 months of arrival. In this way you can drive on your CA license and aren't subject to learner driver restrictions like displaying L-plates, being accompanied by full UK licence holder and being banned from motorways. If you don't pass before your year is up, you will then be subject to those restrictions. You don't need international driving permit (IDP) to drive on your US license in UK.

I suggest you take lessons in a manual transmission car. Stick shifts are far more common in UK and if you pass your test in automatic, you won't be allowed to drive manual, and it may create problems when hiring a car in Europe - an automatic car is more expensive and less easily located.


----------



## Clarebarr (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks so much!
I already drive a manual in CA so that won't be a problem.


----------



## Liz in UK (Jul 31, 2011)

Clarebarr said:


> Thanks so much!
> I already drive a manual in CA so that won't be a problem.


I would still take a lesson or two, which you can do on your US license with no problem as most driving instructors are insured for just about any one to drive provided they have some sort of license ie. a provisional license or a foreign license. I took some lessons when I got to the UK and I definitely recommend it, because driving in the UK is very different, and it's nice just to have someone there, talking you through the different rules, laws, and procedures. (And also there, just assuring you that yes, the road really is wide enough for you to pass that parked car while another car is on the other side of the road.)


----------



## Clarebarr (Dec 14, 2011)

Yes, I definitely will take lessons. I'm always more comfortable on the motorway than those darn narrow country roads with everyone flying along. Thanks.


----------

